# Was für ein Brocken!



## MefoProf (30. Januar 2007)

Hab gerade diese Fangmeldung aus DK gefunden. Ist zwar noch ziemlich schlank, aber trotzdem schöner Fisch. In ein paar Wochen wäre der wohl leicht über die  9 kg gekommen.

http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?mode=vis&menu=Forside&ID=47881


----------



## Fischbox (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Boooah!!! Gigantischer Fisch#6 Ich denke der hätte sogar 10 Kg erreicht, denn da fehlt ja doch einiges an Fleisch....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

was für ein fisch!!!#6


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

nicht schlecht !!! |bla:
Wahnsinnsfisch  #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

ist ja der hit!!!!!wahnsinn echt


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Glückwunsch zu dem Kracher


----------



## maesox (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Wirklich ein brutaler Koffer !!! Glückwunsch!!#6 
Aber ein mieser und unwürdiger Ort für ein Foto mit so einem Prachtfisch!!!#c 

TL Matze


----------



## plattform7 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*



maesox schrieb:


> Aber ein mieser und unwürdiger Ort für ein Foto mit so einem Prachtfisch!!!#c


 
Ich habe schon die Beiträge gezählt, bis sowas kommt |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Hammer Fischi - RESPEKT #6


----------



## goeddoek (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Jepp - mit der Größe bin ich auch angefangen |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*



plattform7 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon die Beiträge gezählt, bis sowas kommt |supergri |supergri |supergri
> 
> Hammer Fischi - RESPEKT #6



das heisst: dir ist es auch aufgefallen  
Echt ein Mordsbrocken, herzlichen Glühstrumpf dem Fänger!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> das heisst: dir ist es auch aufgefallen
> Echt ein Mordsbrocken, herzlichen Glühstrumpf dem Fänger!


 
:vik: dem schließ ich mich an...bes.dem Kommentar#6 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## plattform7 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*



NorbertF schrieb:


> das heisst: dir ist es auch aufgefallen


 
Nee, war nur die Vorahnung - mir ist das Wurst #h


----------



## Steinadler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

schöes fischlein


----------



## dorschjoe (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

#r 

Da hat man wieder Ziele!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## HAL9000 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Ich finde das ist kein schöner Fisch!!!
Es ist ein schlanker Absteiger!
Guten Appetit!


----------



## Dipsdive (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Schließe mich da ganz der Meinung von HAL9000 an. 

Hier noch zwei weitere Beispiele von "Hitparadenfischen" #d 

http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?mode=vis&menu=Forside&ID=14519

http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?mode=vis&menu=Forside&ID=38405


----------



## oh-nemo (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Ein SENSATIONELLER Fisch:m 
...leider 3 Kg. zu leicht#d 
Es hört sich nach meckern an,aber wenn man sich mit dem Thema Meerforelle beschäftigt kennt man den Konditionsfaktor und weiss das dieser Fisch *nicht* in die Pfanne oder Ofen gehört.


----------



## prinz1980 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

echt ein klasse Fisch, sollte ich mal so eine fangen hab ich ein neues User Avtar.....


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Ich habe mal so ein ähnliches Teil auf nem Foto auf Langeland gesehen, rund 5KG bei 89cm. Silberblank und superschlank. Nachmittags haben Windmaster und ich den Fänger getroffen, stolz wie Bolle.

Der das Bild von dem Fisch hängt in nem Angeladen der auf dem Weg nach Bagenkop liegt. 

Ich will wirklich nicht drüber urteilen, weil ich so eine Trutte noch nicht gefangen habe, aber ein schöner Anblick ist das wirklich nicht, wenn man weiß wie so ein Teil in Vollkondition aussieht. 

Aber letztlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob und mit was für einem Fisch er posieren muss. 

Uli


----------



## der_Jig (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

oh man...
gehts mal wieder los! naja, ich werd mir jetzt hier -zur abwechslung-wohl auch mal wieder keine Freunde machen, aber das ist mir auch irgendwie egal, denn egal was hier ins Board gestellt wird, wird sofort zerissen! Ist der Fisch nun zu klein, zu schlank, leicht angefärbt und und und...
Hier wird einfach alles schlecht geredet und ich poste gerade im Meerforellen-Thread schon lange nicht mehr, obwohl ich jeden zweiten Tag im Wasser stehe, denn man wird hier ja selbst schon fürs Revier kritisiert, auch wenn man nichts fängt, denn es könnte ja sein, dass man ganz theoretisch dort eine gefärbte oder untermaßige Mefo fangen könnte!
Natürlich muss man nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen, nur weil man dann doch endlich mal einen gefangen hat und ich unterstütze es auch voll und ganz, bei manchen Fischen ein nettes Foto zu machen und den Fisch schonend wieder in sein Element zu entlassen. Aber, es gibt nun mal Regeln (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß, etc.) an die wir uns zu halten haben und wenn ein Fisch außerhalb dieser "Bedingungen" gefangen und dann auch mitgenommen wird, ist das die Entscheidung eines jeden Anglers selbst. 
Mich nervt es einfach nur, dass es hier auf Teufel komm raus, immer auf eine Grundsatzdiskussion hinausläuft, es sich zwei Lager bilden, die sich dann ganz "fachmännisch und natürlich gewählt" dazu äußern! Das macht alles irgendwie keinen Spass mehr!

Ich find den oben genannten Fisch echt beeindruckend und ich wäre auch stolz, wenn mir so ein Fisch an den Haken geht, denn so einen Fisch fängt man ganz bestimmt nicht oft im Leben, wenn überhaupt...

In diesem Sinne,

Philip


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Tja das ist hier wohl so und nicht erst seit gestern.

Wenn es um Braune und um Absteiger geht dann wirds kontrovers. Aber man muß hier ja nix posten. Ist ja nicht Pflicht.

Aber wie gesagt, du hast ja recht, ganz schön großes Teil.

Uli


----------



## Dr. Komix (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*



der_Jig schrieb:


> oh man...
> gehts mal wieder los! naja, ich werd mir jetzt hier -zur abwechslung-wohl auch mal wieder keine Freunde machen, aber das ist mir auch irgendwie egal, denn egal was hier ins Board gestellt wird, wird sofort zerissen! Ist der Fisch nun zu klein, zu schlank, leicht angefärbt und und und...
> Hier wird einfach alles schlecht geredet und ich poste gerade im Meerforellen-Thread schon lange nicht mehr, obwohl ich jeden zweiten Tag im Wasser stehe, denn man wird hier ja selbst schon fürs Revier kritisiert, auch wenn man nichts fängt, denn es könnte ja sein, dass man ganz theoretisch dort eine gefärbte oder untermaßige Mefo fangen könnte!
> Natürlich muss man nicht jeden Fisch mitnehmen, nur weil man dann doch endlich mal einen gefangen hat und ich unterstütze es auch voll und ganz, bei manchen Fischen ein nettes Foto zu machen und den Fisch schonend wieder in sein Element zu entlassen. Aber, es gibt nun mal Regeln (Schonzeiten, Mindestmaß, etc.) an die wir uns zu halten haben und wenn ein Fisch außerhalb dieser "Bedingungen" gefangen und dann auch mitgenommen wird, ist das die Entscheidung eines jeden Anglers selbst.
> ...


 

Ich bin 100% deiner Meinung.#6


----------



## MefoProf (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Klar handelt es sich hier um einen Absteiger, der einige Kilos zu wenig hat. So ist das bei den meisten Trutten zu dieser Jahreszeit. Der Fisch ist sicherlich schon seit einiger Zeit wieder im Meer und sollte sich jetzt die verlorenen Kilos wieder anfuttern. Das hat er noch nicht geschafft und hätte es vielleicht auch gar nicht mehr geschafft. Ob dieser Fisch überhaupt noch bis zur nächsten Laichsaison überlebt, ist ziemlich ungewiss. 
Um ehrlich zu sein, weiss ich nicht, was ich machen würde, wenn mir jemals ein solcher Fang gelingen sollte. Egal ob Absteiger, Aufsteiger oder Normal (was ja anscheinend der seltenste Zustand ist ). Das wird sich wohl erst herausstellen, wenn ich dann wirklich mal mit so einem Fisch in den Händen stehe. Vielleicht ist es da sogar besser man kommt gar nicht erst in die Verlegenheit.

Ich hab übrigens auch schon mal einen Absteiger mitgenommen und aufgefuttert. Konnte da kulinarisch nichts bemängeln. Im Gehgensatz zu einer richtig laichreifen Forelle, da wird das Fleisch weich, wabbelig und eklig. Die kann man wirklich nicht essen.


----------



## Broder (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Hallo Mefofans,
ich habe mir erstmal die Beiträge durchgelesen und wurde neugierig, habe mich dann eingelockt um mir das Bild anzusehen und fand zunächst die Größe des Fisches enorm beeindruckend und mir war sofort klar das es sich um ein absoluten Megafisch handelt - schätzen ist für mich da nicht drinn gewesen, nur konnte ich ja lesen das es 95 cm sind bei etwa 8kg.
Ich fand den Fisch auf dem Bild zunächstmal garnicht so schlecht wie der hier gemacht wurde - der Fisch ist schlank doch weit davon entfernt abgemagert zu sein. Sicherlich gibt es auch Karpfenartige unter den Meerforellen nur ist die Mefo torpedoförmig und ist silberblank, der Bauch ist blutverschmiert und deshalb nicht weiß das veranlast wohl einige den Fisch für braun zu halten.
Hätte ich auf keinen Fall wieder zurückgesetzt, nur wenns die 3 te 95ger an dem Tag geworden wäre :q 
euer Broder


----------



## Thorbi (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

@Broder |good:

Leider ist der Neidfaktor unter Mefoanglern immer sehr hoch. 
Finde es immer lustig hier, weil es immer die selben sind, die rumheulen und jammern. Das Hauptproblem ist nur leider, daß sie selbst nichts fangen und bei der ersten Gelegenheit ne mickrige 40er wegknübbeln. Habe da schon so einige lustige Geschichten am Strand erlebt. 

Gruß Thorbi :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Vielleicht sollte man jetzt nicht noch Öl ins klein zündelnde Feuerchen gießen. Ist doch alles geklärt. 

Megafisch, ziemlich schlank, von nem Dänen in der Waschküche fotografiert, fertig.

Schon wieder so ein Neidquatsch. Wer möchte denn nicht so ein Ding an der Angel haben. 
Wenn der Brocken dann im Kescher zappelt dann soll und kann ja grade bei so einem Fisch jeder selbst entscheiden was er macht.
Wozu die Aufregung??? Wer heult und jammert denn.

Und wieso eigentlich ne mickrige 40er nicht wegknüppeln?

Ist das nicht das Mindestmaß? 

Als wenn ihr ständig die 60er und 70er an der Leine zappeln hättet. Ich schmeiß mich weg.

Jeder kann hier seine Meinung sagen. Der eine etwas qualifizierter, so dass man sich Gedanken drüber machen kann (Broder, Oh-Nemo,Mefoprof), der andere eben etwas weniger qualifiziert.

Uli


----------



## Drillmaschine (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

... ja- schwieriges Thema. Rechtlich ist kein Vorwurf zu machen. 

Aber muss man so ein Foto veröffentlichen???  Schön ist der Fisch nicht, da die Körperproportionen Kopf/Körper nicht stimmen . Man weiss doch für sich, was man gefangen hat.

Kulinarisch sicherlich auch nichts wert- also gibts eigentlich mehr Gründe, ihn nicht mitzunehmen. Aber das muss jeder Angler für sich selbst entscheiden .


----------



## Malte (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Traumfisch, ganz eindeutig.

Aber es schleppt nicht jeder ne Kamera mit ans Wasser, so gibts halt die Bilder in der Waschküche.

Das mit den Proportionen kommt wohl davon das der Kopf dichter an der Kamera ist.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Woher wissen die vielen Angler *die so einen Fisch nicht mitmehmen*, wir er denn schmeckt ??
Das frage ich mich wirklich.


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Hallo Sundvogel,
woher hast du eigentlich Deine Einschätzung, wer hier qualifiziert und neidlos kommentiert? Ich will mich in die hier angefangene Debatte nicht einschalten, muß aber zu Dipsdive sagen, dass er schon zumindest eine größere Forelle gefangen hat. Die habe ich selbst gewogen und fotografiert - und die hatte die optimale Kondition.
Ich weiß auch, das er selbst einen Meterfisch in braun wieder releasen würde und jedes Jahr viele Fische unter 50 laufen läßt.
Und das ohne die kleinen Dinger immer zum Foto aus dem Wasser zu zerren...
Ich verstehe Eure Aufregung auch garnicht. Hier wurde ein Fang aus einer Internetseite zur Kenntnis und Debatte reingestellt. Warum dürfen nicht alle ihre Meinung offen sagen? Es wurde doch niemand angegriffen....
Ich akzeptiere die bestehenden rechtlichen Vorschriften und werde niemanden verurteilen, der sich dran hält. Drüber reden darf man doch sicher.
Nebenenbei: Ich finde die Fotografiererei von jeder kleinen Trutte ( naturlich wurde sie released...) schlimmer, als die eine oder andere Entnahme eines kleinen, aber maßigen Fisches.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. Januar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Ich bin völlig deiner Meinung. Ich weiß  grade nicht genau, warum du mich überhaupt ansprichst. Ich hatte mich meiner Ansicht nach dafür ausgesprochen hier seine Meinung sagen zu dürfen. 
Den Begriff Neid hat jemand anders ins Spiel gebracht. 

Das so ein Fisch ein Megateil ist, ist ja offensichtlich und das dessen Kondition hier Diskussionen auslöst vorhersehbar. 
Wie gesagt, ich habe so einen Fisch noch nicht gefangen und weiß nicht wie ich mich da verhalten würde, aber das habe ich oben ja schon erwähnt.

Ich weiß auch nicht was der empörte Verweis auf Angler soll, die einen maßigen Fisch mitnehmen. Das werden wohl die meisten Angler tun, mal abgesehen von den besonders edlen Exemplaren. 

Fische zum Foto aus dem Wasser ziehen ist, wenn ich den Aussagen einiger hier glauben darf und bei einigen tue ich das ganz bestimmt, wohl bei den Trutten besonders problematisch. Du hast Recht was soll der Quatsch. Gefangen hat man den Fisch ja dann und wer es nicht glauben mag ist selber schuld.

Uli


----------



## Fishzilla (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Hallo und guten Abend.
Jetzt weiß ich endlich wieder, warum ich in keinen Verein organisierter bin. Ja Ja......immer das selbe.
Ich zum Beispiel trage meinen gefangenen Fisch vom Bootssteg zum Auto immer mit einen Handtuch verdeckt.
Im letzten Jahr kommt ein anderer Trollangler zu uns ans Boot.
Cooler Typ, cooles Boot, cooles Aussehen, Cappy und dunkle _Sonnenbrille _auf:v....war leider schon ein bisschen dunkel.... aber na ja.
Dann sagte er "Schöner Fisch, aber sagt mal, die ist ja braun" . Oh Mann !!
Natürlich worden wir auf den darauf folgenden Tag von unseren schönen und coolen Angler samt seiner Kumpanen nicht mehr mit den Ars... angeschaut. Aber darauf kann ich getrost ein lassen.
Aber so sind Angler.....Nicht alle aber einige...Schade.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Nordangler (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Warum kann man sich nicht für den Angler/Fänger freuen?
Es ist ein schöner Fisch, mein Glückwunsch. Nicht jeder hat das Glück eine Ü 80-90 cm Forelle zu fangen. Sei es ihm doch einfach gegönnt und nichts anderes.

Schlimmer sind doch die, die eine 38er mitnehmen. Und davon gibt es mehr als reichlich Angler!

Sven


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Ach wat, das Grundübel ist: fremde Fische hier rein zuhauen, die man nicht mal selber gefangen hat und dann verschwindet der Thread-Ersteller ganz schnell ins Nirwana.
  Und die Gemeinde zerreißt sich das Maul. :g




Nordangler schrieb:


> Warum kann man sich nicht für den Angler/Fänger freuen?
> Es ist ein schöner Fisch, mein Glückwunsch. Nicht jeder hat das Glück eine Ü 80-90 cm Forelle zu fangen. Sei es ihm doch einfach gegönnt und nichts anderes.
> 
> Schlimmer sind doch die, die eine 38er mitnehmen. Und davon gibt es mehr als reichlich Angler!
> ...



 Sven: Die guten Jungs, die ich hier so kenne, halten sich an den hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34245

  Solltest Du auch mal lesen.:m #c

  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot #h


----------



## MefoProf (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Ach wat, das Grundübel ist: fremde Fische hier rein zuhauen, die man nicht mal selber gefangen hat und dann verschwindet der Thread-Ersteller ganz schnell ins Nirwana.
> Und die Gemeinde zerreißt sich das Maul. :g
> 
> Verschwunden bin ich nicht. Man sollte alles lesen, bevor man igendwelche Behauptungen aufstellt.
> ...



Schön dass du deine Bibel gefunden hast. Ich hab meine eigene.


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Habe ich was überlesen?
Sorry, ich bin auch nur ein Mensch.
Und mache Fehler. |rolleyes 
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, hoffe aber das Du zu dem Fisch noch was Nettes beisteuerst.#c

Gernot #h


----------



## MefoProf (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Nichts für ungut. 

Ich habe den Fisch gepostet, da es ein bemerkenswerter Fang von der Küste ist und aus einem Revier, stammt, in dem auch viele Boardies unterwegs sind.  Kommt leider nicht so häufig vor, dass sich die richtig Grossen so nah unter Land aufhalten. Die meisten Riesen werden in Flüssen oder beim Trolling gefangen. War mir natürlich bewusst, dass der Fisch einige Diskussion auslösen wird. 

Für mich zählt in dem Zusammenhang nur, ob der Fisch legal ist oder nicht. Ich war nicht dabei und weiss daher u. a. nicht, in welchem Zustand der war und wie der Zustamd in echt ausgesehen hat. Fotos können doch sehr täuschen. Wie schon vorher geschrieben, weiss ich nicht, was ich mit so einem Fisch machen würde.


----------



## Nordangler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Sven: Die guten Jungs, die ich hier so kenne, halten sich an den hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34245
> 
> Solltest Du auch mal lesen.:m #c
> ...



Das darfst du mir gerne erklären.!!!! Ich bin gerade etwas #c 
In meinen ganzen Postings habe ich jedenfalls nie einem Angler seinen Fang madig gemacht.

Sven#h


----------



## HD4ever (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Wahnsinn mit 95,5cm 
hätte bestimmt noch besser ausgesehen als die mit 91 cm die ich gestern gefangen habe ... 
http://img300.*ih.us/img300/5129/traumfisch04bc3.jpg


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Sauber Jörg,
das sieht doch schon anders aus |supergri:m#6#6.

@Sven, Hab ich auch noch nicht gemacht. Ich schicke Dir aber
noch ne PN zu dem Thema...

Gernot #h


----------



## Nordangler (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Toller Fisch Jörg!!! Meinen allerherzlichsten dazu. Nun greif mal die Metermarke an. Zu gönnen ist es dir ja.

Sven


----------



## Dipsdive (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Der Fisch von Jörg passt jetzt genau zum Thema. Vielleicht fällt jetzt dem Einen oder Anderen selbst auf, was eine schöne oder gar wunderschöne Meerforelle ist. 

Die Trutte von Jörg ist so ein blitzeblankes Sahnestück....da würde wohl nie so eine Diskussion wie in diesem Thread hier aufkommen.


----------



## dat_geit (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Petri Jörg,
ich freu mich auch für dich.
Mach weiter so!!!!!

Andreas


----------



## bennie (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

da stimmt der Bauch


----------



## Karstein (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Was für ein Brocken!*

Jaaa wooooooooooow, Jörg!!! #6 #6 #6

Denke, Du wirst es dir nun den Rest der Saison vor dem heimischen Feuer gemütlich machen mit einem ständig breiten Grinsen!?

Herzlichsten Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumfisch! Wir hatten hier zwar gerade spekuliert, ob das nicht ein Lachs ist (schauten immer wieder vom Lachs-Präparat anner Wand aufs Foto und zurück), aber da seid ihr fitter im Bestimmen.

Tight lines gen Norden und Hut ab

Karsten


----------

